# Trans x dropper? Is it any good?



## TrailRiderWithADream (Mar 7, 2021)

I have been told that the trans x has good return speed and is a good, affordable dropper. I'm stuck with 27.2 and I want to get a dropper post. 
This one was recommended:








TranzX YSP36/YSP22/YSP29 External Dropper Post 27.2x395/30.9x410/31.6x450mm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TranzX YSP36/YSP22/YSP29 External Dropper Post 27.2x395/30.9x410/31.6x450mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Is 110mm enough? Is this a good product?

Thanks


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Actually just installed that post on my 2013 Trek hardtail. Like you, my dropper options were pretty limited. 

Build quality seems decent, and installation was easy. But I would hope so for an external post. The lever feels mediocre at best. I would prefer a regular paddle-style lever but for the total cost I can live with it for now. Better than the old Reverb push button style, I suppose. 

Only had one ride so far though. The drop felt decently smooth, but the lever action felt a little stiff. Maybe I just have it too far inboard and the reach makes it tougher to depress? I may play around with lever positioning to see if that helps. The vertical style lever makes it a bit harder to reach easily anyway, which is why I think a regular paddle lever (like a PNW Loam for instance) would feel much better. I just installed a OneUp dropper on my wife’s bike with the Loam lever. First take on the Loam lever? I’m very impressed. 

The Tranz X return speed feels a bit slow, but my only real point of reference is the RaceFace Turbine dropper on my Yeti. 

Way too soon for an opinion on durability or any play in the post yet. But for my all-in-cost of around $130, I could be pretty easy going on my opinion of it. Just nice to finally have a dropper on the old hardtail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailRiderWithADream (Mar 7, 2021)

HawkGX said:


> Actually just installed that post on my 2013 Trek hardtail. Like you, my dropper options were pretty limited.
> 
> Build quality seems decent, and installation was easy. But I would hope so for an external post. The lever feels mediocre at best. I would prefer a regular paddle-style lever but for the total cost I can live with it for now. Better than the old Reverb push button style, I suppose.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for the reply. I mean I really don't want a slow dropper post. Might as well go with this one and then just drill a small hole in my frame. The reason is because this dropper is more bang for your buck. You can adjust the travel! That's crazy and you don't need any tools!


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

I have had several of them and all have worked great, I don't think they are slow IMO.


----------



## TrailRiderWithADream (Mar 7, 2021)

Arm&Hammer said:


> I have had several of them and all have worked great, I don't think they are slow IMO.


Have you ever had any others to compare them to?


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

TrailRiderWithADrea said:


> Have you ever had any others to compare them to?


Have had Reverb, Fox Transfer, Giant Connect, Gravity Dropper, Boke Yoke Revive, Thomson, KS and probably some I am forgetting over the years. I would only take the Bike Yoke over the Brand X.


----------



## TrailRiderWithADream (Mar 7, 2021)

Arm&Hammer said:


> Have had Reverb, Fox Transfer, Giant Connect, Gravity Dropper, Boke Yoke Revive, Thomson, KS and probably some I am forgetting over the years. I would only take the Bike Yoke over the Brand X.


Oh wow that's amazing!


----------

